# end of the road!



## larabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

hi,i have been doing iui,ivf/icsi,from oct 08 to may 09 with no success,fluctuating fsh from 14.22,10.22.16.19 and this year lowering to 9.5 and eventually this month to 7.5 but unfortunately have come to the end of the road financialy.i know my problem is age (43) in july but thinking as i didnt smoke or drink that i was healthy.obviously not healthy enough to fall pregnant.unfortunately this month ive had shingles,the cold,mouth ulcers,headaches,i could go on....but now have to accept that if mother nature doesnt help then no one can.sorry for being so negative but i think everyday thinking pregnancy doesnt help physcologicaly.its now time to move on! x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear you've been unwell, IVF/ICSI is stressfull enough without being ill too. 

I think it's such a hard and personal decision to make and only you can decide what's right for you. It can become all consuming and I must admit having hobbies and learning relaxation techniques have helped me focus on other "none pregnancy" things, but the whole proceess can be draining.

Take care
Beth


----------



## subicky (Apr 28, 2009)

larabelle said:


> hi,i have been doing iui,ivf/icsi,from oct 08 to may 09 with no success,fluctuating fsh from 14.22,10.22.16.19 and this year lowering to 9.5 and eventually this month to 7.5 but unfortunately have come to the end of the road financialy.i know my problem is age (43) in july but thinking as i didnt smoke or drink that i was healthy.obviously not healthy enough to fall pregnant.unfortunately this month ive had shingles,the cold,mouth ulcers,headaches,i could go on....but now have to accept that if mother nature doesnt help then no one can.sorry for being so negative but i think everyday thinking pregnancy doesnt help physcologicaly.its now time to move on! x


Hi

Sorry to hear your news....I too have been considering going with nature...I have been told my eggs are no goodIm 42, 3 failed iui but now have a loving patrner and we need to deicede whther to continure naturally or go for egg donor....such a tough call to make....Hugs

Su xx


----------



## larabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

hi su,i dont have that opption as my partner refuses point blank donor egg.he seems to think that i will fall naturally eventually if i dont think about it.i wish it was so easy.last month my doctor was very hopefull this month and said things looked really good.i thought i was doing all the right things,dont smoke,dont drink,but that really doent matter if you have old eggs.i have tried accupunture for 2 months that does help in some ways to relax.but i need another hobby of some sort to try take my mind off this completely.thankyou for your replies ladies.x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi larabelle / Ladies,

I'm 42 in Aug and have always TTC naturally - I've been lucky enough to conceive 4 times naturally, but sadly each has ended in mm/c 

My last set of FSH / LH were pretty good for a 40 year old, but rather than asking for those again, I've now decided to go for the AMH test, which is supposed to be more accurate than the LH / FSH tests, in terms of assessment of ovarian reserve which may provide insight into the remaining number of fertile years I have left and/or may predict ovarian reserve prior to IVF treatment, should we choose to go down that route.

As for hobbies, I deicded to take up some new ones - things I'd always fancied doing, but had always mentally put on the back boiler, due to a potential pregnancy etc!  Anyway I've started a Psychology of Crime evening class and also Belly Dancing!  What with Swimming as well, it has certainly helped take my mind of TTC....So I'd say go for it.......



Tamsin


----------



## subicky (Apr 28, 2009)

♥Tamsin♥ said:


> Hi larabelle / Ladies,
> 
> I'm 42 in Aug and have always TTC naturally - I've been lucky enough to conceive 4 times naturally, but sadly each has ended in mm/c
> 
> ...


----------



## larabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

thankyou ladies for your replies,as for the amh test as i cant afford to do anymore tries at ivf/iui i dont see the point in doing it.also i feel if i know that my chances are virtually zero it would depress me even more,i think when ttc naturally if i can hold on to the thought for so long that it could happen i will feel better.i do know i need to concentrate on building my immune system up,as trying to recover from shingles at the moment.but thanks again for replies.x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

larabelle if you decide to try naturally I'd recommend Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant, full of helpful info on how to make sure you are healthy and at your best to try and conceive. I also used a fertility monitor to try and predict when I was due to ovulate (I have PCOS so I don't ovulate every month!) 

It worked for us and I got pregnant naturally though sadly it was an ectopic pregnancy, but it gave me hope that at 40+ I was able to conceive naturally


----------



## larabelle (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks i did buy that book last year,and thought i was doing the right things but i know i dont really have  a good diet as i eat too many sweets,thinking as i dont drink or smoke makes up for the sweet eating,obviously im wrong,i think if its not to be it wont happen,im hoping that if i stop thinking about it it just might happen naturally!stop thinking is the hard part.thanks for the  reply.x


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

im 40 been on this road since i was 37 1st icsi failed poor egg quality, 2nd attempt none fertilized we tried donor and had a good egg but still bfn, tried another with my own eggs and today just had 2 put back in but was told they were not good apparantly had fragmantation of a 4 whatever that means but according to them it is not good so not holding out any hope of it working.  seems to me that even when i used a good donor egg it didnt work so the whole thing is baffling and i already have 2 children so its not like i never been pregnant before i dont understand the whole thing but it seems that having another one is not going to be an option.


----------

